# The Language of Liturgy Conference



## dannyhyde (Jan 11, 2009)

For those in Southern California interested in learning firsthand about Anglican worship, my friend Rev. Robert Bowman, pastor of St. Luke's Reformed Episcopal Church in Santa Ana, CA, notified me that his parish is sponsoring a conference entitled, THE LANGUAGE OF LITURGY. The conference will be Friday, January 23rd, from 7:00PM–9:00PM, and Saturday, January 24th, from 9:00AM–Noon.

Full details can be found on the front page of their website: www.stlukesrec.org


----------

